# Nurburgring test photos?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know if it flew under the radar or not, but I haven't seen any notes or photos from the FIA WEC Nurburgring test at the very end of July. The test had been known to followers of the WEC since before Le Mans, and it was on my calendar since I heard of it.

In short, Audi were fastest during the two day test. Audi Sport did release a relatively small collection of photos (about 15-20 of them if I remember correctly) on to the new Audi Media Center site that Audi runs so people can download press releases and photos and other documents, mostly for websites, blogs, and private use (in fact, you don't actually have to log in to do any of that stuff now! They also have a "rare" photo from the WEC Prologue test, too).

Also, some LMP1 EOT performance balancing was done, namely the ACO/FIA officials gave Audi more fuel flow and more engine/hybrid combined energy a lap, while Toyota and Porsche lost some of both, and all LMP1s get fuel tank capacities cut down across the board.

Actually, I would think that this would be of interest since Audi stated shortly before the test that their post-LM sprint race package was going to be closely related to their LM package, and you guys and site visitors would get a preview of what the aero package would look like. The photos also show off the changes made to the car (fairly insignificant in most areas), though Audi have reverted to basically the previous sprint spec variant's heavily cambered tail on the engine cover (not clearly seen in any of the Audi Sport press photos, but Daily Sports Car got a good shot of it).

Could also be useful for if you guys do a preview piece for COTA if you're attended the WEC round there in Sept. Though I'd let you know that Audi Sport does have a photo package for the Nurburgring test.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi put a couple photos up. I'll try to find time today to grab and format.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It'd also be neat if one day you guys could update all galleries to be 1600x1000. Is that in the plans for the future?


----------



## Lion_9998 (Jun 1, 2016)

chernaudi said:


> It'd also be neat if one day you guys could update all galleries to be 1600x1000. Is that in the plans for the future?


agree):thumbup:


----------

